# Loking for some help.



## manaraki22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Maxima that I am ready to purchase. It is a 1998 Maxima SE. It looks brand new and drives nice. It does however have an oil leak which the seller disclosed. He said I could get buy w/o having it fixed and that I would need to add oil here and there. He said that it would cost 1000.00 to fix, so he knocked the price down 1000. It has 160K on it. He is offering it for 2500.oo. I have had a mechanic look at it. He said it looks fine, though he said that the engien won't last as long a 4 cylinder Honda and that it is an expensive car to fix. Is this a decent deal. Again the car looks new and drives fine. Any feedback would be apprecaited.


----------

